# Imperial knights reload?



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

For all of you fluff nuts out there. How do knight paladins reload? They surely don't carry enough rounds in their battle cannon mount to last a whole battle. The models ( which I acknowledge are not always accurate) armature doesn't seem thick enough to have the rounds feed through the top. I have read mechaniucm but not the codex. I can't recall if mechaniucm described reloading their battle cannon in battle. Thnx! :good:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

They would resupply mid 'battle', much like Titans do, or other armoured vehicles. Depending on distance they would resupply at arming stations and ammo dumps or have it brought to them. Remember they're not deployed on their lonesome, there's a whole mechanicus and feudal bondsman support network behind them. 

Each Paladin would carry enough munitions for an engagement and then return to rearm. Realise that a battle is not continuous fighting everywhere at once. Think more of a series of firefights and clashes than one long brawl.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Forgive me, I believe I was unclear in my original post. I mean specifically reloading the battle cannon after each shot. Is it magazine fed which i think would be the box behind the gunshield?

if so it doesnt seem like that magazine would hold enough rounds for even 3 or 4 shots, if it is a magazine then the above would apply. Due to the calibre of battle cannon though it seems like it might be a reload after everyshot in which case where does the ammo come from and how does it get to the weapon? 

It would seem unlikely that they have to go to their resupply station after every shot...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I see where you are comming from, but remember it is a sci fi mini not a scale model of an actual war machine, it is sculpted more to look good than fuctional, as to your question the rounds may be quite small literally the warhead with very small casing or no casing with a solid propellant with the warhead embedded in it, after all it is the 41st millenium an propellant charges are probably a lot more powerfull than what we be used to seeing in our own reality.

Also militeries tend to assault suppress reserve, with units attacking others giving cover and otherscin reserve reloading sorting themselves out getting ready to go again


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

If we were applying reality to 40k models, then all of the "walkers" would probably not be able to walk. Their legs and hydraulic mechanisms would not support their massive structures. It is all about imagination.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Jolnir said:


> If we were applying reality to 40k models, then all of the "walkers" would probably not be able to walk. Their legs and hydraulic mechanisms would not support their massive structures. It is all about imagination.


Meh, if they were made of materials known to us at the moment.

If they were made of a stronger material...or a lighter material or some lesser combination of both? Possible. Maybe reinforced by some process unknown to us.

Go back 3000 years (or heck, *300* years) and say we could build 120+ story buildings and they'd laugh at you. The means and materials just weren't available back then*.

*Okay, maybe they were? I don't know, I'm no pre-industrial revolution historian. Still, the point stands. With sufficient technology, anything is possible. We know that the Imperium has access to some fantastically durable, malleable metals or alloys (thanks to the likes of Terminator armor), so is it so far-fetched they'd apply them to their walkers and titans?


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

hailene said:


> Meh, if they were made of materials known to us at the moment.
> 
> If they were made of a stronger material...or a lighter material or some lesser combination of both? Possible. Maybe reinforced by some process unknown to us.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know. This is a game with imagination and fantasy. I was merely stating that you can't expect every aspect of the tech in 40k to make perfect sense from mo0dern tech's perspective. Think lightsabres and blaster pistols from Star Wars...


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

I understand, similar to how the leman model has a ginormous cannon and a super small turret, however that can at least be applied to it has super special materials or wat have u. 
This is not the case with the imperial knight where it appears to just be the weapon and recoil with maybe a magazine behind the gunshield. The subcalibre thing could be plausible, but its stated to be a battlecannon which tends mean at least leman russ cannon size which means min of 120 mm cannon. So unless they have teleport technology then it can only fire 4 rounds without some kind of reload.
Just because its a model doesnt mean it at least cant be semi plausible with "future" tech and materials, i.e. similar to the Leman russ, or thunderbolt etc.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

hailene said:


> Go back 3000 years (or heck, *300* years) and say we could build 120+ story buildings and they'd laugh at you. The means and materials just weren't available back then*.
> 
> *Okay, maybe they were? I don't know, I'm no pre-industrial revolution historian. Still, the point stands. With sufficient technology, anything is possible. We know that the Imperium has access to some fantastically durable, malleable metals or alloys (thanks to the likes of Terminator armor), so is it so far-fetched they'd apply them to their walkers and titans?


Both architect and materials were not there and lets be honest who in the world would walk 120 stories worth of stairs everyday?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

doofyoofy said:


> Thank you for the reply. Forgive me, I believe I was unclear in my original post. I mean specifically reloading the battle cannon after each shot. Is it magazine fed which i think would be the box behind the gunshield?
> 
> if so it doesnt seem like that magazine would hold enough rounds for even 3 or 4 shots, if it is a magazine then the above would apply. Due to the calibre of battle cannon though it seems like it might be a reload after everyshot in which case where does the ammo come from and how does it get to the weapon?
> 
> It would seem unlikely that they have to go to their resupply station after every shot...


Yea it's the box behind the shield. Assuming each shell is smaller than the smallest part of the barrel then it actually looks like you could fit a few in the box, certainly more than 1. 

This comes down to an issue of scale and artistic representation. The models are not supposed to be exactly scale accurate. Look at the Space Marine rhino, you can't fit 10 tactical marines in that yet we know in the fluff it can. 

Assume that in the fluff yes the Paladin does carry more than one round, that it can reload via an automatic feed.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Fair enough. Thanks for that.


----------

